# Opening a bank account.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes plenty of these topics but a recent, yesterday experience.
We have 2 BDO accounts in Manila for the last 8 or 9 years but found to do anything out of the ordinary here in La Union we were constantly told we need to do that in our SM Manila branch,,,,,,, some 270 kilometres away, OK we will open 2 new accounts here, yes sir,,,,,,,, Good for Ben but for me? "No sir we can't open for you, you need ACR card". That was 18 months ago.
Coming in and out of the country for a month or 2 an ACR card was never achieved. My old one handed in 7 years ago.
I've had a new ACR 1 card for 6 plus months now and said to Ben it's time to open another account in my name to spread the 500K per account assurance.

The first lady (this is reminiscent of what I went through in Manila) after good morning ma'am, I'd like to open an account, yes sir, ID please, I handed her my passport, ACR card and a coloured photocopy of my ID's as requested on their site. She looked me up and down, then went to her compatriot next door, then the next, each one eyeing me up and down like I was a criminal, eventually to a lady in the corner, they spoke and she was looking at my ID's then stood up, gave me the same look up and down and shook her head in the affirmative to the clerk.
Half an hour of paperwork and straining to hear each other because of masks, face shields, a large perspex screen and my 61 Y/O hearing, come back in 2 weeks sir to pick up your ATM card and then you can register for online banking. Thank you ma'am and thanks for your help and patience.

You know I am not in Oz where we can open and close bank accounts online, shift large amounts of funds. I am here and like all others have to jump through the hoops, at least I succeeded this time.

BTW I even had my 25 + 25 year lease docs, the local Municipal rates receipts in my name as back up, didn't need. I don't intend to return to Australia so am learning the game and rules.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My bank has always treated me pretty good PNB, have you thought about trying them? My branch has a huge parking lot and plenty of seating inside but some of these banks it's standing room only and poor parking.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

The horse has bolted Mark, done and dusted, Manila and also here we are treated well with BDO once the account is operational except for as Ben on occasions mentions a teller will ask "why are you drawing so much money sir", none of your business is his reply, took him awhile to pluck up the courage to say that......... coaching, even in a banking environment there is chismis. Our bank has plenty of parking and honestly now know their internet banking system, good and bad so here we are, BDO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

When I lived there in Tagum city I opened up an account with BDO. Never had a problem with them. I was even recommended for a BDO credit card and was sponsored by a bank rep. I ended up leaving for the states before it all got processed. I think the most important thing to remember is treat the employees at the bank with respect and it will go along ways in your favor.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

True words art, perhaps in their eyes i look like a criminal so they are more cautious? I am clean shaven, no tattoos, always a button up shirt and shoes, anyway all done now thankfully.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

What a laugh, Ben asked me to look at my newly acquired passbook from the bank yesterday, why I asked, just look he said laughing so look I did and horror/shock my address is our old condo in Manila from 8 years ago. 
So after all the paperwork, ID's, proof of residence here, photo and fingerprints? Another trip to the bank, I'll do it when I go back and grab the debit card in a week or so.
Funny they even told me that our 2 accounts in SM Manila were closed (old address) , that's correct I said we closed them a year ago as we live here now and opened a new account at this branch 18 months ago.

All the fun of the fair.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

